# Hymer 584 switch for step



## topsy07 (Sep 15, 2008)

The switch for putting the step upand down works perfectly for retracting the step but only intermittently for letting the step down. The step itself runs freely i.e. it is not gummed up with mud. The switch is located near the back door on the outside of the fridge housing.

Does anyone have any experience of cleaning the contacts inside the switch or can anyone suggest other reasons for malfunction.

Thanks.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

In my experience some switches can be taken apart and others spring into a hundred pieces when opened never to be put back together.

I would say test the electrical signals are getting to the step motor before contemplating opening up the switch.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

What year is your 584 ?


----------



## topsy07 (Sep 15, 2008)

BillCreer said:


> What year is your 584 ?


 

My 584 is 2002.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi, in my experience unless the switch has been subject to water damage and left in one position for a period of time therefore creating a high resistance (HR) set of contacts on one side, they tend to not go HR in one direction.

As per ched999uk, I would start by checking the power with a multi-meter at the step when the switch is set to each direction, if there is a cable connector near the step then start by parting that and check the circuits without the load of the step motor, if good then reconnect and if you can get in the cable control housing check the connections there. If still good then the switch is not suspect, you will need to check for dirt/corrosion etc on the motor connections, more likely to be there due to hanging below the MH.

If the power is not good in one direction, and all other connections are good, then maybe the switch is suspect, can it be easily removed without damage to where it is mounted? If yes test from the common terminal to each out terminal and look for inconsistence in the resistance reading, they should be almost identical. If not maybe time to replace it rather than trying to clean it, sometimes they do part for cleaning, but if you can’t get them back together perfectly then they don’t last too long.

All that said my gut feel is the cable connector near the step, if there is one, probably has corrosion on one or more terminals within it, a good clean should resolve if there is.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Steve is probably right. I did however get round to taking my switch out to have a look. I was surprised at the amount of dirt on the back of the switch as it adjacent to the fridge top external vent.
It's any easy job to take the switch out, if you use a sharp knife to lever the plastic surround, and it might be worth cleaning and reseating the connector block.
You can't see inside the switch but you might be able to squirt some switch cleaner in


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

If you search forums for Hymer B544 entrance step if might give you some answers.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you fix it ?


----------



## topsy07 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Hymer switch*



BillCreer said:


> Did you fix it ?


Yes thanks. Took switch cover off and blew into the back of the switch and it worked!! Thanks for your suggestion - it saved a lot of grief.


----------

